# My German Sheherd and Himalayan Mastiff



## sunnyej (Jun 19, 2009)

Afghan - GSD 26months old

Anubis- HM 20 months old 

<3












Thanks for viewing them 

Kindly click on images to view them in bigger size


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i cant see the pics....but im so pleased Afghan is okay, i remember you had a few health worries with him when he was a little puppy.


oh i can see them now! Awww hes Stunning and he looks Fantastic! Anubis is Gorgeous.


----------



## sunnyej (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks , yes that was a very close call 


but he is fine now , and Anubis is the cuddly one 

He sleeps in my room and watches dogs on my computer with me all day ( i mean his eyes are on screen haha)

You can click on images to view them in bigger size


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Handsome boys


----------



## sunnyej (Jun 19, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

sunnyej said:


> Thanks , yes that was a very close call
> 
> but he is fine now , and Anubis is the cuddly one
> 
> ...


aw im so pleased... i ofter wondered how he was i was very worried about him, but just look at him now! he looks the picture of health and so very handsome

Anubis sounds a lovely character and what an impressive boy he is!:001_tt1:


----------



## sunnyej (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks , 


Afghan !! HE has attitude haha  



Anubis is very cute , he just wants to cuddle and be hugged .

he slobbers a lot and shakes when room is full of people , we take bath in his saliva often


----------



## Nathe (Jul 11, 2011)

Really great pictures of the shepherds!


----------



## sunnyej (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks XD ..........................................................


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

Love love love! Mastiffs are one of my all time favourite breeds.


----------

